# Watching a dog run - gait, movement, and disease



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Since I got Annie, I've spent a lot of time watching dogs running full tilt (in a dog park, at play, etc). One thing I've started to notice, especially in older dogs, is what I think is evidence of hip dysplasia. My aunt's 7 yo lab is particularly bad, and runs with this stiff, painful-looking hind leg hop as he fetches sticks full until he is literally shaking (yes, I realize this is bad!)

Today I watched a 9 month old portugese water dog run and noticed the start of a similar gait in this puppy - but I wasn't sure if I was imagining it.

Are there any good resources of videos with examples of dogs with the beginning stages of hip/elbow displasia, and other conditions that show up in dog movement? Other than hip dysplasia, what can be identified from a dog's gait? All the videos I have found show dogs with very severe cases and i think it would be more interesting to see what the beginning stages look like?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes, you are right. I've seen some good videos on youtube showing examples of hip dysplasia. I also see a lot of this in all ages of dogs. The worst cases of hip dysplasia are when I've seen young labs that will not even run at all because it hurts too much. I don't know if their owners just think their dog is lazy. The classic signs of it are bunny hopping, where they avoid putting weight on one of the legs. Another is an asymmetrical hip swing when they walk, like they're using one leg much more than the other. I've occasionally casually mentioned it to puppy owners as something they might want to ask their vet about.

I also see a lot of patellar luxation in small-medium dogs. The symptoms can be similar to hip dysplasia with the bunny hopping and hip swinging, but they can also hold the leg at a funny angle while moving and especially with small dogs, the kneecap will intermittently pop out and they'll stop using the leg.

I typically see the worst cases in goldendoodles and labradoodles. I've seen some really horrifying examples. Sometimes it's just the stiff legged gait, but I'm not sure exactly what problem causes that.

Here's a good video of hip dysplasia in a dog that shows more mild symptoms.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Sorry, it double posted somehow by accident.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks Raindrops - that's an awesome video. Definitely something I've seen in quite a few dogs especially labs, goldens, and "Heinz 57" mixes. I always debate when i see really obvious cases if I should say something or not, but I never do.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Thanks Raindrops - that's an awesome video. Definitely something I've seen in quite a few dogs especially labs, goldens, and "Heinz 57" mixes. I always debate when i see really obvious cases if I should say something or not, but I never do.


I don't if it's obviously an adult dog, but if it's clearly a puppy I think it's worth mentioning sometimes depending on how the owners are. Sometimes recognizing problems early lets you start with preventatives that could prevent it being worse as the dog ages. There are other things that can cause weird gait. A dog neutered at a very young age will grow longer and thinner leg bones that can result in a bit of an odd gait. They also seem to have very underdeveloped rears. Other things like mismatched angulation can cause a hackney gait where the dog lifts its front legs up high with a bent knee when it walks. It's correct for a small number of breeds, but I've seen it in dogs like rottweilers! Another thing I've noticed in my city (we have an extreme number of BYBs and puppy mill dealers) is dogs that have badly slipped hocks, which (if severe) can render the dog practically unable to run. You can find pictures of that if you google it.


----------

